# spoke too soon



## 23540 (Oct 29, 2005)

Well I just knew it, I was only saying yesterday that my gerd symptoms had improved drastically in the three weeks that I had started taking lansoprazole, yet today was the worst day that I have probably ever had. I felt the pain in my upper stomach, burning, colicky pains all day in my stomach plus the dreaded diarrhea, belching and generally very uncomfortable, I really feel like giving up, where the hell do I go from here for christ sake. I feel so fed up that I just want to go to bed and lie there on my own because I feel so depressed


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Try not to be discouraged (I know it is hard to do). Often things like this can have good days and bad days for no easy to figure out reason. Often something that works most of the time may not work on the worst of your days, so you might need to add something else on the really bad days.If it doesn't calm down quickly I would call the doc to discuss that the med was working and now isn't anymore.K.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

Yep, do not despair; I have my bad days, with this being one of them. Mainly because I am stuffing myself with the wrong foods. Did you eat something that caused more problems? Sometimes it can even be the safe foods or something like vitamins that will cause GI problems. Besides my Zantac, I drink lots of water.Char


----------



## 23540 (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks for replying you two, Im up from bed now as I do feel a little better this evening, maybe it was the rest. I was trying to figure out why my symtoms were really bad and I think it could be bad eating habits creeping back, such as eating the wrong type of foods late at night which is exactly what I did the night before last. That will teach me to become complacent! My stomach seems worse since Ive been on the meds, so I dont know if curing one thing such as the gerd is actually making my stomach lower down worse. I have been having mild colic lately which I dont normally have. I really feel fed up now and I feel that if this med doesnt work Ill have nowhere to turn, I really cant face living with this long term its just too miserable and painful. I took one of my anxiety tablets last night too, maybe that was a factor in the pain I had today!


----------



## 23540 (Oct 29, 2005)

Kathleen M, I just read your story and I should be grateful that I dont have the awful problems that you have had in the past, you really have been through it havent you! I was interested in the fact that you were offered cognitive behavioural therapy and wondered if had been beneficial in any way. I did start therapy a few months ago as my doc suggested that it might help me with my anxiety. I couldnt handle it at all, as a lot of things were brought up by the councellor who said I had trauma issues which needed to be dealt with first. Having all the bad memories and grief brought up was too much for me and I just found it all too much and after a few sessions I just didnt go again, now I sometimes wish I had battled it out a while longer. Do you think cognitive behaviour works as I think anxiety is a big issue when you have ibs and gerd.


----------



## 16538 (Nov 20, 2005)

Losing weight seems to have helped me some. My normal body weight is 215, but I was at 263 on December 26, now I am 254 thanks to a strong exercise routine I have started post-Christmas. Things have improved some. I am down to 20mmg instead of 40mmg and everything is improved, less farting, belching(this drives people nuts lol), heartburn and upset stomach. I still have gone through some bad days, especially after spicey foods(which I find hard to resist







) over the last month, but I think if I lose another 10 pounds, I will be feeling even better. I don't know if that will help, keeping meals mild will help alot as well, trying different PPI's may help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

Aha, I have been trying to gain weight, therefore always stuffing myself with the wrong foods. Plus I have little self-control. But Belax congratulations on your weigh loss, it is a win win situation for your overall health.Char


----------

